
Web Search as a Linguistic Tool [pdf] - lainon
http://cs.stanford.edu/~merrie/papers/search_linguistic.pdf
======
steve371
we (me and another guy) used that as the project/essay topic for a AI graduate
class. We evaluated that using google n-gram are outperformed standard grammar
checker/suggestion, especially with sentences & long phases (although i can't
recall how solid the evaluation went. how large is our testing data set. After
all, this is all done in a semester class). And developed a plugin in open-
office for that.

Many years passed. This kind reminded me of that. Not sure if there is
something similar now in the market? If not, i think I can try to dig out what
left in the project. God, i love those simple times.

Edit: just recalled that we were inspired by some paper about taking advantage
of n-gram at the time. and I just found this half yr ago post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12752671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12752671)

~~~
wodenokoto
Google docs has a rather powerful context aware grammar checker and grammerly
was on the front page today

